# Weekly competition 2007-13 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

Couldn't post it any earlier 

2x2x2
1. D' R F2 L B' R F2 L D' R' B U L' D' F R' D2 F' L D' R U' L B2 R
2. R' D' F' R' F' R2 F' U2 B U' R2 U' B D L B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' R' U F D2
3. F' L F R' F2 L' U R2 F2 U L D2 L F' U2 R B2 D' F R2 D2 B D2 L B'
4. U B R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' B D2 R' F2 L D F2 R' U2 F R2 D' L2 D2 R B D'
5. L' F' R U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B L U' L U2 L2 F' L F' R2 D' F' L' B' D F2

3x3x3
1. B' D' L' B' F' L2 R' B' D2 U' B2 D2 R' D L2 U2 R2 D U2 L' D B2 D2 L B2
2. D2 B L R2 F D F D U2 F U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D F' U' B F L' R'
3. B' F' R' B' F R F U2 R D2 F R' U2 L D2 U F2 L' F D' L2 R2 B' U' F
4. L2 D L2 R2 F2 D U L2 R2 D U' R2 B' U F2 D U2 F' L' R' F U F D U
5. F R' U' B2 F D' U2 B F' R2 D' U2 B2 L R' U L D2 U2 L2 U2 R F D2 B2

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B2 F' L F2 R B' F U2 F D' U B F2 L' B F2 L' D2 L2 R2 B2 F2 L R' B2
2. U2 F2 L R B' U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B2 F L D' U2 B2 D U2 R' B
3. R2 B' F R2 D' U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 B F D U2 R' D' U B F2 D2 U2 B2 F
4. F' U' L D' F2 R2 D2 U' R B F' L' R' U2 F' R2 B' L2 R' B F' D2 U R F2
5. L2 B2 F L' B2 F' L' R' D2 U' F D U L2 F2 L' R' F L F' L2 R U2 L2 U2

4x4x4
1. b2 l' U2 R2 D' d' L' l b' D2 b2 l' r2 D2 u2 F d' r D' d' L' b' l' F' l2 r' U B2 D U' L2 r b' l r' D2 U' b2 D' d'
2. B2 F l' d' b f d2 l2 F d' B2 L' l2 D' f L F r' u' B2 L' d2 u' F' D' r F' l' d l2 B' l' R' D b' u2 l2 u U2 R2
3. B2 L' b2 r2 f D' B2 r U' F2 d' U b2 f' R2 B' b2 f' d2 l' R2 U f F2 L R b L F2 L l2 B L2 b' f' F U L2 u2 R2
4. D' b F L R2 u' f l2 r2 D2 U2 f L' B2 r2 D' U' r' f L u2 U l r B2 F2 d L2 B' b2 F' l u f D2 r b' D' u' R'
5. d' F' r U B' f2 F D l2 r D L2 b F u f' F' R' d' L2 l' r' f' R2 D b U' B' l2 D2 u U' B d b2 f D u b d'

5x5x5
1. D' d u2 f' L u R' D u' L l' r2 d2 u R' F r2 f' U R U B' b' f' F' l d' F L B b' f' F2 d2 F D' u' f F' L2 D' d' u2 L' l r' R f2 D' l' R' B' f' F' D2 R D2 R U l2
2. b' R f r' R2 f2 L' d u2 f d2 U2 l2 r2 u2 U2 r d U B2 b l U' l' R2 B2 d2 u' l2 B' b f2 F D' B2 d2 u' r R' D' f' l2 f2 r' R U2 r D2 l D R f F r2 R2 u' U2 F2 d2 U
3. f' d2 r b' F d B2 l2 r' D d' U R' D u2 L2 R' U2 B2 b' f2 F U2 L2 l r' F D2 L' l D2 u' U r' d B2 l' f R u' L' l D' L' B L2 R2 u b' u2 f2 R d u U L2 l2 R2 u U2
4. L' B2 b u L' r d' l' r' B R U' L2 F2 L2 b' L l d2 R2 b L D2 U' b2 u2 B2 f2 l R' B2 D2 B b' f2 F2 r F2 l B b r2 f' d L D2 b' f2 l2 r f' U2 r' d' r B D' u2 B R2
5. b2 u' B b2 f2 F d2 b2 F2 D' f' R2 F r' d f' F L2 D d2 U B' b f2 F2 u2 L' r' F' d u2 F' R F2 D d' u' U L' l2 b2 f2 U2 L' d2 L r2 R B2 R' D2 d U b2 F L' l b' l u2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. U2 R' B2 U L D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L U L2 B L2 F R' B2 U
2. R F2 D2 F L' D R U' R2 D' F' R D' F D' L B2 D F' D R2 D2 B' D2 B2
3x3x3
1. L2 R2 B2 D B' U R D U' F L' B' F' L2 F L2 B L' R2 B L2 D U2 B' F'
2. L' D2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 L' F' R B2 R B2 F' L2 B' F' L' R B2 D2 U L2 R2 F'
4x4x4
1. u b l' F l2 D' B2 F d B' b2 u r F2 R B F2 L' R' D' d' L U f' F u' L2 r2 b' D2 u2 r2 R2 B b2 U L u2 U2 F'
2. L2 b' u' L2 r2 f' r2 D' u' U b F' U L' l R F2 u B' L2 d2 b L d u' r2 D2 d' B b L' u' l2 D' d2 F' d B' D2 r
5x5x5
1. R' u F' L2 l' R2 d u f' R2 B' U' B u R2 U2 L' d' r b' F2 D' u f' F2 R' F' U B b f' u L l' B F l d' u2 U2 L B2 b L2 R D' d u2 U' b' f U2 B b2 f F D B F' U'
2. L2 r' R2 B' l2 f' R2 U' b2 D2 u' f2 D2 F' U' F R2 D2 f D2 d' U' f' d2 r U' f' L' r B2 U2 f F' l' B2 b f F' R D' L2 D2 L' B2 b2 f F2 L2 l' d' r2 U' f u2 U' f' D u U2 L

Results from last 2 weeks will be available tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 32.297
29.98 33.88 32.74 32.53 31.62

Took the entire thing too quickly and messed up a couple F2L pairs and an LL case.

5x5x5: Average - 169.797
(176.45) 170.37 (162.45) 167.13 171.89

Getting better! 

My wrist is hurting now (did an average of 12 for the 5x5x5 cube right before this), going to play Dance Dance Revolution. >___>;;


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 3.72
Times: 5.43, 3.28, 3.90, 3.34, 3.91
Wow that went nice. 3.34 was a bit lucky. All easy cases.

3x3: 13.53
Times: 13.00, 12.63, 14.97, (11.55), (16.08)
12.62 was PLL skip. Pretty good.

OH: 25.45
Times: 26.22, (29.33), 23.88, (22.86), 26.25
Wow the 3rd and 4th solves were crazily fast!
Tx to Gilles for the motivation

4x4: 1:07.55
Times: (55.33), 1:09.77, (1:12.16 (O)), 1:09.66 (P), 1:03.22 (OP)
2 good solves and 3 crap solves...

5x5: 2:10.44
Times: 2:08.46, 2:08.19, 2:14.66, (2:18.09), (2:03.43)
Aaaah, total crap!!! :angry:

---BLD---

2x2a: 51.38 that was not the easiest scramble, pretty happy with this.
2x2b: 54.25 same story

3x3a: 2:53.16 very happy with this one, it had a parity which is always a bit of thinking. Good solve with M2 
3x3b:


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 8, 2007)

Nice job Erik, on the 3x3x3! I'm going to practice Ortega before I enter. By the way, thanks for the help today!


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
19.52 (17.20) 18.98 17.39 (19.84)
Avg: 18.63
I need more practice...


----------



## dbeyer (May 11, 2007)

5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF (44:wx.yz)
S2. DNF (36:18)

Tried some new stuff. I messed up the parity fix! I tried something that Hardwick showed me back at G.wiz, the intuitive setup ... borked it. I can tell because all the tredges were solved, just the 3x3 was screwy ... and one center slice. Very Nice!

I've undergone some changes in execution. I had about a 20m memo, and 16m execution. I'm very happy with it all. Like I said Chris and I are testing out eachother's ideas!

It's going excellently!


----------



## KJiptner (May 11, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*Speedsolves*

*2x2x2*
Avg: 6.97
Times: (14.08) 07.21 (05.46) 06.59 07.12 

Wheeee that are crazy times for me. Now my 3x3x3 results are compensated. The last 3 were quite easy for Guimond. Maybe I should always cube while beeing a little ...eeeeerrrr.... drunk.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 26.25
Times: 26.33 (31.34) 25.47 (23.74) 26.95

I had only one warmup solve (which was 19.25). Damn it! Last weeks performace was sooo sweet now everything is back to regular here.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 2:06,54
Times: (1:48.06) (2:30.02) 2:10.75 1:53.43 2:15.45 

Weak. 


*Blindsolves*

*2x2x2*
1st: 1:57,97 ... BAAAD time but the first one is the "safety-solve" 
2nd: 1:07,51 Okay


----------



## tim (May 11, 2007)

*3x3x3*
normal:
Average: 29.23
28.40 32.07 (25.49) (33.63) 27.22

Sloooooow :/.

*2x2x2*
blind:
Best: 1:18.43
1.) DNF (1:14.18 very close...)
2.) 1:18.43


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 11, 2007)

3x3x3
35.21 (39.64) 35.69 35.61 (29.12) = 35.50

The last one had such an easy cross


----------



## tsaoenator (May 12, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 14.88, 14.70, (15.94), (12.41), 15.16 = 14.91
Well, it's sub-15...

3x3x3 OH: 27.62, (34.22), 25.70, 32.22, (25.39) = 28.51
Yay, sub-30!!

3x3x3 BLD: 1:40.03, 1:23.48
Pretty good


----------



## gillesvdp (May 13, 2007)

I was busy this week so I only did the main events:

Name: Gilles van den Peereboom

Event: 3x3
Average: 19.36
Individual times: 19.13, (23.40), 20.55, 18.40, (17.24)

Event: 3x3 OH
Average: 25.31
Individual times : 24.06, (27.64), (21.68), 27.63, 24.23

-----------
Comment: Too bad I did not warm up more than just the 5 speedsolves. The 3rd and the 5fth solve could have easily been sub20.
I will do better next week. 

Gilles


----------



## Hubdra (May 13, 2007)

3x3: 27.75
26.80 (38.33) (25.95) 26.59 29.86 

the 38 was a G-perm that took me a while to recognize. Then I got half way through the perm and forgot what I was doing...


3x3OH: 66.89

71.81 (76.62) (53.88) 57.55 71.30

Bah, JNetcube screwed up on my 53.88, I pressed the spacebar, not realizing that the timer stop button wasn't highlighted, so I lost 2 seconds. Overall pretty good, considering I never practice it, and I just did a quick warm up.


----------



## sgowal (May 13, 2007)

*2x2*

Times: 9.61 (6.41) 8.40 (10.65) 8.15
Avg: 8.72 seconds

I was just wondering how I would perform without any practice... Not that well!
I set my new best avg of 12 on the 2x2 yesterday: 6.46 seconds.


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen, not so succesful 2x2x2 AND 3x3x3 blindfolded solver 

2x2x2
Times: (10.61), (8.36), 8.53, 9.34, 10.05
Average: 9.31
Comment: Consistent. I am making no progress on 2x2x2.

3x3x3
Times: (25.55), 31.17, 28.97, 27.48, (34.00)
Average: 29.21
Comment: I am mixing keyhole and Fridrich F2L. Keyhole is still faster for me, but I am getting better at Fridrich F2L.

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: (43.19), (1:02.76), 56.85, 49.44, 1:01.38
Average: 55.89
Comment: Same as regular 3x3x3

4x4x4
Times: 1:42.97, 1:35.19, (1:51.70)(OP), 1:34.83, (1:34.77)
Average: 1:37.66
Comment: Broke my best average by at least 5 seconds. I never had so few parities!

5x5x5
Times: 2:32.48, 2:40.62, (2:30.69), (2:55.27), 2:50.57
Average: 2:41.22
Comment: Also my best average ever. Used my old (good) cube for this because I wanted to see if I could still solve a 5x5x5 fast. After the first three scrambles I lost focus but still got sub-3 times. Having a good cube means 15 seconds faster on average (2:55.20 with my new/not-so-good cube)

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: Tried to go to fast. First one had 2 corners swapped, second one had 3 corners mis-oriented.

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: 5 minutes faster than last week. Memorizing is easier now, inventing setup-moves also. First solve had a B2 on the end of an algorithm that wasn't supposed to be there (middle of the solve, so pretty much chaos). Second solve had a couple of misoriented corners. This is the easiest part, but I mess it up the most 

Last weeks results will be updated now
This weeks results will be updated tonight


----------

